# Sharing a few- contemporary children's portraiture.



## EJBPhoto (Oct 8, 2007)

Sharing a few recent favorites!   CC welcome altho really trying to add some children's work to TPF!!!  Thanks for looking! 

This is my last shoot so I'll post pictures from that- you know how it always is- your last shoot is always your favorite!


----------



## oldnavy170 (Oct 8, 2007)

Wow, these are amazing!!!! Great color and clarity.  These are just perfect in my eyes!


----------



## acaldwell (Oct 8, 2007)

wow, these are absolutely gorgeous.  thanks for sharing, very inspiring!


----------



## EJBPhoto (Oct 8, 2007)

Thanks so much guys!!!  I have a ton more up at my website in my signature. I know when I was first getting into the field (haha well not even a year ago actually....) I found it hard to find children's photography inspiration- and there wasn't much here, so I am hoping to give back just by sharing a bit!


----------



## stellar_gal (Oct 8, 2007)

These are so great!  I love the clothing and the colors. Wacky and fun.  Beautiful girls.  I love everything about these.

What kind of lens do you use with your 5D?


----------



## EJBPhoto (Oct 8, 2007)

I shoot with an 85mm 1.8 all the time   The focal length is perfect and they go together so well. Thank you!!


----------



## stellar_gal (Oct 8, 2007)

I just looked at your website too.  It's very nice.  Your images are so Inspiring in all aspects- truly.    I've seen this portrait style a few times and I think its my favorite.  You're very talented. 

In business just a year ago??  Wow.  Great work!!


----------



## stellar_gal (Oct 8, 2007)

I too have the 85mm 1.8 and its about all I use.   Are you all handheld or tripod?  I mostly do child portraits too and they wont still so I am all handheld personally.  Mine are not as tack sharp as these.  I have a 30D though and am saving for the 5D.   I bet that makes a difference too.


----------



## oldnavy170 (Oct 8, 2007)

Do you shoot in raw?  I only ask because I haven't shot in raw yet and after seeing these I have to know how you shoot.  Thanks.


----------



## EJBPhoto (Oct 8, 2007)

I shoot in RAW a lot.... it kind of depends on my mood. I know that sounds silly. Generally I shoot in RAW though.... it does allow for more control. I use lightroom by the way- that makes a difference.

For anyone who wants my workflow I take out shadows with a very very simple action called Sunshine In Your Hand (its not too expensive, let me know if you want the link), then I do a defog (USM at 40, 60, 1), a soft light layer at 20 percent, and then I tweak from there.

I actually went into business a month ago!!!  I first started with my photography a year ago.  I am part of an AMAZING online community (forum of children's photographers) that have guided me this far.  Let me know if you're curious in the link or have any other questions.

Thanks so much for looking!


----------



## EJBPhoto (Oct 8, 2007)

I do shoot handheld. I have a pretty steady hand and always keep my shutter over 1/150 or so.  MY 5D helps but my 85mm is just tack sharp.  I couldn't ask for a better lens... although I think I might be shooting with a tamron 28-75 a lot this winter until I can afford an L series.  HTH!


----------



## oldnavy170 (Oct 8, 2007)

Thank you for letting me know.  I think I will have to try it.  I use Elements so I'm not sure if your Sunshine action will work or not.


----------



## wildmaven (Oct 8, 2007)

Wow!!! Nice photos. I'm using a 50mm f1.4 and finding it sooooo hard to work with. Halfway through my last children's shoot, I took it off and put on my 18-200mm zoom lens out of frustration.


----------



## EJBPhoto (Oct 8, 2007)

She just made one for elements, I don't know if she has it up yet! Search like 'Phaunt's sunshine in your hand' on google.

Wildmaven- I hate the 50mm personally. It takes forever to lock focus for me and full body shots are never sharp.


----------



## wildmaven (Oct 8, 2007)

EJBPhoto said:


> Wildmaven- I hate the 50mm personally. It takes forever to lock focus for me and full body shots are never sharp.


 
Thank you!!!! So many people said it's "the perfect portrait lens",  I was wondering what I was doing wrong.


----------



## Allsmiles7282 (Oct 8, 2007)

I adore these!  I love the style and the attitude in them!

Oh and her eyes in #1 are delicious!!  Great Job!


----------



## BOUNCE! (Oct 8, 2007)

EJBPhoto said:


> I shoot in RAW a lot.... it kind of depends on my mood. I know that sounds silly. Generally I shoot in RAW though.... it does allow for more control. I use lightroom by the way- that makes a difference.
> 
> For anyone who wants my workflow I take out shadows with a very very simple action called Sunshine In Your Hand (its not too expensive, let me know if you want the link), then I do a defog (USM at 40, 60, 1), a soft light layer at 20 percent, and then I tweak from there.
> 
> ...


 

Hey Erin, Fantastic work!!! I would LOVE to know the details about your other childrens forum. I am a child portrait photographer but most of my work is in a studio set up, I'm not too confident  yet on location shoots, so please share with those of us  willing to learn MORE--- I want 'in'.. hahaha

Feel free to look at some of my recent posts to see some of my work and I would love your c&c. thanks Jodie xxx


----------



## Digital Matt (Oct 8, 2007)

Great photos.  Very inspiring 




wildmaven said:


> Thank you!!!! So many people said it's "the perfect portrait lens",  I was wondering what I was doing wrong.



It *is* the perfect portrait lens, for an APS-C dSLR.  It equates to 80mm, which is roughly the same focal length as the 85mm.  It gives you minimal distortion of facial features and that's why that focal length (85-135) is recommended. 

If you are not getting sharp pictures, then you should look closely at your technique.  If all that fails, then possibly you have a soft copy.


----------



## JenR (Oct 8, 2007)

Your photos are gorgeous (as always!)   Thanks for sharing with us.


----------



## jemmy (Oct 8, 2007)

my favourite posts of yours ever!!!!!!  they are all absolutely delicious...  wow, you must have some thrilled clients.  how busy are you now???? with pics like these i can imagine they are banging your door down. you go girl...... oh yeah.... loving your pp... EXCELLENT xxxxx


----------



## JimmyJaceyMom (Oct 8, 2007)

HI!  As usual I'm jealous *sigh* LOL 
Those are beautiful and I'm so excited to go look at your site now!  You didn't have one last time I knew.  COOL!


----------



## stellar_gal (Oct 8, 2007)

What is the Childrens Phot Forum?  Sounds great and so helpful.

I have the 50mm 1.8 and I rarely like the images.  Only if I can use a tripod, then I may us it indoors if its a small area.  Love the 85mm.  You're further away from what you are shooting- especially if its full length.  Fine for adults, but sometimes I have to raise my voice alot for the kids and my high pitch voice is not pretty, LOL.

Thanks for all that info and sharing your PP secrets!


----------



## Taralyn Romero (Oct 8, 2007)

These are great - great color, great contrast, great captures - nothing bad to say about these really!  My favorite is #2.


----------



## EJBPhoto (Oct 8, 2007)

wwwdotilovephotographydotcom

 I'm not sure if I'm supposed to post that.... it's the spot where you will find children's photographers everywhere- from some of the top children's photographers in the US (jinky and audrey woulard for instance) to people just starting out. I'm Erin Bell on there! Feel free to give me a message.


----------



## Southerngal (Oct 8, 2007)

Love every one of them......absolutely beautiful work!!  What were your camera settings? and the eyes.....what was your PP?

Again very beautiful


----------



## EJBPhoto (Oct 8, 2007)

The eyes were completely natural aside from my other pp.  I posted my pping a few posts up. I shoot in RAW in my camera so settings don't really matter.   Thank you!!!


----------



## ~Stella~ (Oct 8, 2007)

Those are absolutely wonderful - and what gorgeous little models!


----------



## L. Wood (Oct 8, 2007)

Wow, those eyes!!!! Incredible. Din you use a reflector or flash? What directing was the sun coming from??? I would love some tips! Thankyou so much for sharing your beautiful images!


----------



## L. Wood (Oct 8, 2007)

Oh I also wanted to say that I LOVE your logo. Looks great. I am trying to develop mine and so far it's not looking too fabulous!


----------



## AprilRamone (Oct 8, 2007)

That second one is soooo cute  Love them!  I also really like your logo/watermark.


----------



## jemmy (Oct 8, 2007)

*Oh I also wanted to say that I LOVE your logo*

here here!  i thought i had come up with mine, but now im thinking mine sux!!  usually watermarks bother me, but yours is sooooooooo pretty! love it.    keep posting for our pleasure please xx


----------



## EJBPhoto (Oct 8, 2007)

Thank you  I hired someone to do the logo for me and it was well worth it because the ones I was coming up with weren't too awesome.

No flash or reflector.  I shoot in RAW so I tried to get the exposure right but it was significantly underexposed because of the backlighting (the light was behind them in the first and last and the middle two were old old shade). Then I brought it up in raw some and did a bit in photoshop. Fortunately I didn't have many grain issues despite all the lightening.  

Thanks everyone!  I will try and share here more often!


----------



## heip (Oct 8, 2007)

Beautiful work, great PP. 
#2 is an amazing capture.


----------



## cindyg2024 (Oct 9, 2007)

Wonderful shots!!!!  They look like they belong in a children's clothing magazine!


----------



## EJBPhoto (Oct 9, 2007)

Thank you guys!!!  Cindy- maybe some day I will shoot commercial--- I hope!


----------



## Alison (Oct 10, 2007)

What a fantastic series, but the second one is my favorite! It's easy to tell that you are doing what you love, that comes through so well in your portraits!


----------



## bellacat (Oct 10, 2007)

these are absolutly wonderful. I am so jealous. I still have so much to learn and can only hope to get a digital camera soon. I still shoot with 35mm 

You logo is beautiful and compliments your photos so well. I'm going to have to go back and rework mine after seeing yours. Please keep posting!


----------



## jerseygirl (Oct 11, 2007)

love your style...fantastic website!


----------



## Sweetsomedays (Oct 11, 2007)

Love um! I just got lightroom so I would like to know the link to that "sunshine in my hand" action.


----------



## EJBPhoto (Oct 13, 2007)

Thank you to everyone!!!  Alison, yes, I do absolutely love it.


You can find sunshine in your hand here  http://phauntactions.blogspot.com/


----------



## Elli (Oct 17, 2007)

Absolutely incredible and inspiring photos!


----------



## zendianah (Oct 17, 2007)

Hi Erin.. Your photos look like they belong in a childrens magazine!!  Love you stuff!


----------



## Christina (Oct 20, 2007)

you dont ususally see childrens photo's like this.
their style, your style with the photo's,
the colors... you do amazing work IMO


----------



## mooney101 (Oct 23, 2007)

Great photography and post processing. Nicely done!


----------



## EJBPhoto (Nov 13, 2007)

Thank you  I'm rarely here so sorry I'm so late on thanking you.


----------



## kmorgan (Nov 14, 2007)

Wow, your pics are truly amazing!!!  I am very impressed with your style. I am only starting out-I have a canon 30d and 4 gorgeous kiddos of my own. I really only wanted pics of them but you inspire me!!! Can you please share the link you mentioned and anything else ? Are you using your home for a studio? You can email me if you want...I'm a stay at home mom in California.
Thanks!
Kari


----------

